# The Pressure Points



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

Everyone faces pressure. From the day we enter this world to the day we exit, pressure of one sort or another is a given. There is no escaping pressure but there are ways of coping with the stresses pressure brings. Hereâ€™s a perspective that works for me. Pressure makes us better. Pressure challenges us to stay honest. Pressure helps us engage with life more meaningfully.

This approach to pressure has been put to the test the last two days at Bay Flats Lodge. A stiff north wind and soaring barometric pressure have confronted our guides. Conditions like these put more pressure on a guide to produce, and produce they did. The fishing never slacked off and our guest have returned with lots of smiles and plenty of fish to take home.

www.BayFlatsLodge.com


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Nice work Chris!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

